# Carter Cutlery - Career Opportunity



## Dave Martell (Jan 7, 2017)

Carter Cutlery Newsletter - December 2016




> Carter Cutlery has a position open for our tenth employee, a full time handle maker crafting custom handles for Murray's outdoor and kitchen knives.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 8, 2017)

OK so who's applying?


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 8, 2017)

Mmmhhh...


----------

